# Xbox 360 problem/broken USB ports



## v4nd4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Hey guys, 

both my front USB ports on my xbox 360 have broken - as in the little black bits that are inside the actual usb port have come off and i have no idea how to fix it. any suggestions on how to fix it or places to send it to, let me know!

*this prevents me form using my turtle beaches and charging my controllers

thanks a lot!


----------



## Jiaife (Sep 20, 2009)

Don't Xbox 360 have USB plugs at the back too ? Mine does have, if not you should contact the Xbox 360 Support at Microsoft or the store where you have bought it if it is still under warranty.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

unless microsoft has those ports separate and replaceable, you would need to get it repaired with Microsoft or an authorized repair centre. In the mean time, use your computer to charge your controller


----------



## v4nd4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks guys, but i figured it out i use an old Multi USB port that let me connect it to the back usb port where i had it connected to the wireless router. so now i cna play online any time haha, cheers though!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

wait we went from broken usb port to playing online... did i miss something?   

Anyways if you have solved it then thats good, mark this thread solved on the top ... and don't break the ports on the back...


----------

